# HwaRang Institute



## deckerweb (Aug 5, 2004)

Not to change the subject, but does anyone know anything about the HwaRang Institute?

I know that they are a government funded boys school and they have a very nice facility with a soccer field, archery range, and traditional Ssirrum pit.

But I don't know is what, exactly, do they do there.  What do they teach?  Who goes to this school?  How do you get in? etc.

Any thoughts.

Scott Decker


----------

